# Covid-19 and excess deaths- The Ec



## Soccermaverick

Updated daily








						The pandemic’s true death toll
					

Our daily estimate of excess deaths around the world




					www.economist.com


----------



## crush

Soccermaverick said:


> Updated daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pandemic’s true death toll
> 
> 
> Our daily estimate of excess deaths around the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.economist.com


How many Mavs?


----------

